# my new three month old rats



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Awwww   They are so cute. Congrats on getting them!!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Very cute!!! Tell us more, male or female, adoption, etc.


----------



## Odie&Mo (Jan 18, 2021)

awhhh their very cute!


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

i got them from a breeder and they are male Russian blue one is capped


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

QUESTION, these are my first rats and they are about three months one is producing white slugs out of genitals 
and do not know why.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

I need to stop clicking on "new rat" pics ..... it just makes me want more


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

buddy/sire said:


> white slugs


White slugs? Can you describe this?


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Well.... If they're male it may be... Uh... Ya know... 😳
Male rats do masturbate, as many animals do. 🤷


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

there are no females in the cage


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

buddy/sire said:


> there are no females in the cage


If you're referring to my previous comment, it doesn't matter if there's females there or not. It's kind of a biological thing they do.


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh okay I think that solves my problem thanks


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

If rats don't properly clean themselves, they may form penis plugs and you may have to expose their penis to clean it yourself.

The Isamu Rat Care youtube channel has a helpful video called ["Checking rats for penis plugs."]

This is generally an issue for older males. If your young rats are dealing with penis plugs, you should let the breeder know and get guidance from them.


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

Uuuuuuum okay got it never new that 😐


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

buddy/sire said:


> View attachment 303140
> View attachment 303139


Awwhhhhh😍😍😍😍what are their names ?


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Oh ya, I didn't realize that you never said their names.


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

oh buddy and sire


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

i guess i never mentioned that cause it my user name LOL 🤗


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Cute!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

buddy/sire said:


> i guess i never mentioned that cause it my user name LOL 🤗


oh yeah sorry haha I didn’t realise ! 😂


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

buddy/sire said:


> oh buddy and sire


AWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHH that’s adorable!!!!!! I love both of their names ! Sire is so cute aaaaaaaand my rat is also called buddy !


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I kinda assumed that but I was not sure


----------

